# HELP!!! Where is the tire key to unlock Dodge Durango tire??? A client has a flat!!



## MSS Mow

He can't find the key to unlock the locking lugnut on their 2005 Dodge Durango.

Help!!


----------



## carcrz

It is probably in his glovebox. The one for my 2500 was in there. Is it a cable lock going around the tire?


----------



## MSS Mow

carcrz;344839 said:


> It is probably in his glovebox. The one for my 2500 was in there. Is it a cable lock going around the tire?


No, it is the actual lugnut that requires a special key. Each tire has 1 "locking lugnut". Getting the spare tire out isn't a problem.

The key is not in the glove box either. Already looked. :crying:


----------



## streetsurfin'

Is it wired to the stock lugwrench?


----------



## DBL

its there somewhere where he should know the dealer gave it to them its not hidden so he must have thought what is this and said throw it out in the towing business i alwasy get tire changes with people like this


----------



## SnoFarmer

A locking lug-nut can be removed with out the key by welding a nut to it.

I've had limited results removing them using a small pipe wrench.

Call the dealer.


----------



## J29

DBL,
I hear you on that one, I get calls all the time and the people have no clue what you're talking about when you ask where the locking lug is. Just have to hook it and go. You guys may wanna look in the hatch area where the jack and what not is. J.


----------



## MSS Mow

DBL;344865 said:


> its there somewhere where he should know the dealer gave it to them its not hidden so he must have thought what is this and said throw it out in the towing business i alwasy get tire changes with people like this


It's possible, but not likely. This guy is pretty mechanical ( a lot more than me) but he's in a bind because he lives in PA but is here at his second home just for the holidays and has no tools with him. Who knows, maybe he did toss it. I just don't think so. I guess that's the only explanation at this point though. :realmad:


----------



## MSS Mow

SnoFarmer;344872 said:


> A locking lug-nut can be removed with out the key by welding a nut to it.
> 
> I've had limited results removing them using a small pipe wrench.
> 
> Call the dealer.


That's a good idea about welding a nut to it.

Can't call the dealer though, it's Sunday, and tomorrow is New Years. Plus, nearest dealer is 100 miles away. He's from PA, so his dealer is like 1500 miles away.


----------



## MSS Mow

J29;344881 said:


> DBL,
> I hear you on that one, I get calls all the time and the people have no clue what you're talking about when you ask where the locking lug is. Just have to hook it and go. You guys may wanna look in the hatch area where the jack and what not is. J.


I hear him too.

Jack is under rear seat, and we have torn the vehicle apart looking for it. No luck.

I'll update later when we get it off. Probably will force an impact socket on it, and do it that way. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## streetsurfin'

I've had luck removing one with an impact socket that just fits over the outside of the locknut but wont go all the way on. Apply firm, really firm pressure toward the wheel with an impact gun and it may come off. Lapping compound or carborundum applied helped me. Vise grips worked once also. There are special sockets avalable for this too.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

take it to a shop. we have good luck using an air hammer a just catching the outside to break it loose ive had customer's throw out there wheel lock key because they had no clue what it was.pipe wrench wont work the lock is hardend steel. sometimes driving a 12pt socket will work

John


----------



## BigDave12768

An air chisel will losen it up in a minute. ANd here is a novel idea. Take the other 3 off also.


----------



## MSS Mow

*Solved!*

Problem solved!

Thank you all for your ideas!

I ended up driving an air socket on it and using a breaker bar to loosen it. Piece of cake after that.

All shops in the area were closed due to being a Sunday AND New Years Eve Day. Tow truck towed it to their house but wouldn't remove the wheel without the "key".

Again, thank you all for your help.


----------



## Robhollar

I have a set of sockets to remove those locking nuts....Rob


----------



## IndySnowPlow

Craftsman sells a socket set (impact) that will work on locking type nuts OR any stripped edge nut or bolt.


----------



## WetChicken

McGuire Mowing;345167 said:


> Tow truck towed it to their house but wouldn't remove the wheel without the "key".


Why the hell not? As long as the driver has the correct keys, registration, and a license to match the registration to the face, all he had to do was change a tire, right???

Amazing. Don't recommend that towing company to anyone.


----------



## justme-

WetChicken;345403 said:


> Why the hell not? As long as the driver has the correct keys, registration, and a license to match the registration to the face, all he had to do was change a tire, right???
> 
> Amazing. Don't recommend that towing company to anyone.


Duh, because they "key" to remove the lug nut was missing!
The tow driver is not going to use any home remedy's as have been suggested above on the side of the road, OR in your driveway for that matter- he's liable if he causes damage.
Most of those locking lugnuts share a common key from manufacturer to manufacturer, but if you don;t have the one for your car IN your car it's your problem.


----------



## WetChicken

justme-;346449 said:


> Duh, because they "key" to remove the lug nut was missing!
> The tow driver is not going to use any home remedy's as have been suggested above on the side of the road, OR in your driveway for that matter-


You would be surprised what a driver will carry with him. A universal kit is small and easy to carry.


justme-;346449 said:


> he's liable if he causes damage.


 Not if the customer releases the company, and they will if they are stuck on the side of the road.


justme-;346449 said:


> Most of those locking lugnuts share a common key from manufacturer to manufacturer, but if you don;t have the one for your car IN your car it's your problem.





McGuire Mowing;345167 said:


> Tow truck towed it to their house but wouldn't remove the wheel without the "key".


He states *wouldn't* remove the key. This tells me that the driver was lazy or greedy.

I have many miles in a wrecker and saw all sorts of problems on the road. I was reasonable and so was my boss. It's just what I believe in for giving good service.

Jason

Oh, and why should we quit whining about the weather? lol This IS a plowing site!!


----------



## MSS Mow

He states *wouldn't* remove the key. This tells me that the driver was lazy or greedy.

I have many miles in a wrecker and saw all sorts of problems on the road. I was reasonable and so was my boss. It's just what I believe in for giving good service.

Jason

Oh, and why should we quit whining about the weather? lol This IS a plowing site!![/QUOTE]

I think Lazy is the key here. It was snowing at the time, and he didn't want to deal with it in the snow.


----------

